# Meat Topics Closed



## Admin (Jan 14, 2007)

Most of the similar topics on Meat have been closed as all seem to go nowhere. If anybody has something to say they can share their views under single topic still open under Sikh Youth section ie Fools Rangle Over Flesh. New topics on meat eating will be removed without warning.


----------

